# How does the Rep thing work and what is it???



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

How does the Rep thing work and what is it???


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rep Continuum?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

oh. lol


----------



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah... it all makes sense now! Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rep 4 rep buddy


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Why don't they join the "Like" system into the rep system?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Why don't they join the "Like" system into the rep system?


I like my sh!t on here than i do on facebook these days lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Why don't they join the "Like" system into the rep system?


thought you were off to bed


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I know uhan, Damned that "Predator 2" keeping me up!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Yeah I know uhan, Damned that "Predator 2" keeping me up!


is that code for porn lol its ok i wont tell anyone


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, yes it is Predator2=Pussywar2 :bounce: :lol: :bounce:


----------

